# Where to find Alan Menken's "Beauty and the Beast" scores?



## Conor (Jun 30, 2021)

Looking for full-orchestra scores from any & all versions (1991 animated film, Broadway production, 2017 live-action film, perhaps the orchestral suite, etc.)

I've fallen in love with this music (hey, don't judge! :D), I'm transcribing tons of it and want to check my work. 

(On a possibly related note: wasn't Omni Music Publishing teasing a Menken release last year...?)


----------

